# Back Brace



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey everyone !

Does anyone have a preference on a back brace they use while riding ?

I'm trying to bring my horse back into work and as always my annoying back pain is starting to get in the way.

I have a rupture disc at my L5-S1 vertebrae since I was 17 from a car accident. So I've been dealing with it for about 5 years now with nothing to help it. I'm just trying to find something to help minimize the pain while I'm riding.

I was looking at the Back on Track back brace and professionals choice. But they pretty much have the same ratings.

Does anyone have a favorite back brace for that annoying back pain?

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had problems with the L5 for most of my life and I find that a back support does help, I don't know the brand but it is elastic and Velcro and I wrap it around my lower back and tighten it up to where it is somewhat comfortable.
Also going on a fairly long ride (over 2hrs) I do take some pain killers to help get through the day.
It also helps to keep fit and I try to do exercises to strengthen my back.
The plank is a good one or leg lifts but you can find different ones on the computer. Be careful to start out gradually with the exercises. I also clean stalls, lug bales of hay etc. which helps to keep fit.
Good luck with your search to find the right one.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't talk to a back brace, especially if you are looking for support, BUT I have to say I love my BOT knee brace, since I bought mine I am now largely pain free, usually pill free, and I can sleep, i LOVE the results. I don't find it that supportive but it really helps me


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you guys for your replies! I guess I'm thinking I may want more pain relief then support. With the BOT brace having the ceramic infused fibers, that might be a better option. I'm just not completely sure yet lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

